# VISIT to GEORGE's PLACE



## rrawhide (May 2, 2010)

Hi Ya'll

(Texan talk since I am there!!!)

Had a great visit with George and crew the other day. I spent a couple of hours and wow what an operation.

This is a great shop and the folks are wonderful. He has everything you would ever need and his 'kit' selection is immense. George is fast becoming the #1 dealer in the country. 

I will post pictures when I get back to my computer so you can see just what I am talking about. 

Now, off to Hot Springs, Arkansas to see the sights and ,or course, visit WALDO. Am looking forward to this.

More later

rrawhide


----------



## Wade E (May 2, 2010)

Yeeeeeeeee Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw!


----------



## gaudet (May 2, 2010)

Be safe rrawhide........... Have a good trip to Waldo's


----------



## Goodfella (May 2, 2010)

I was just there last week Rick. That would have been really fun if we were there at the same time.....


I look forward to seeing the photo's.


----------



## rrussell (May 2, 2010)

Maybe George should start a franchise. He has the best web sight I have found.


----------



## Wade E (May 2, 2010)

If he does the next location will be in Middlebury, Ct.!!!!!!!!


----------



## dragonmaster42 (May 2, 2010)

When you going to be visiting Waldo? Maybe I can swing by and say howdy.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 2, 2010)

rrussell said:


> Maybe George should start a franchise. He has the best web sight I have found.





I don't think it would work or it wouldn't be the same. The product and prices would be the same but the service with a franchise might not be. Georges place is the best without question but it is because of George's personal involvement and the people he hires to deliver the same service. Delivering this world class service consistantly like George does is not the norm! Thanks George for all you do for the hobby!


----------



## rrawhide (May 2, 2010)

hey tony

we are heading towards Hot Springs on Wednesday - maybe thurs or fri. i will let youse guys know when we get closer.

later

rrawhide


----------



## robie (May 3, 2010)

I will make my first visit to George's in June. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Waldo (May 3, 2010)

Looking forward to it buddy


----------



## rrawhide (May 19, 2010)

Here are the pictures that I promised that I took when visiting GEORGE!!!
Winemakers Toy Store is the name and WOW what a lot of toys. I just wandered snapping pictures and there are 14 of them. If George does not have what you want HE can probably get it for you. This is the reason we do business with him - personality - inventory - and answers. THANK YOU GEORGE!!!









George's morning drive - always blue skies for him







Just waiting to help you






work and display area






kits and more kits and candy store


----------



## rrawhide (May 19, 2010)

and more kits - NOTE - uploading very slow so will do more tomorrow!


----------



## AlFulchino (May 19, 2010)

i agree w all you say about George ..and will add applies to any staff i have dealt with..


----------



## Runningwolf (May 19, 2010)

Al Fulchino said:


> i agree w all you say about George ..and will add applies to any staff i have dealt with..









I agree with everything Al said. The entire staff is 100% supportive of the hobby and taking care of the winemaker.


----------



## rrawhide (May 19, 2010)

and more:


----------



## rrawhide (May 19, 2010)




----------



## rrawhide (May 19, 2010)

and more


----------



## rrawhide (May 19, 2010)

cases of bottles and incoming order


----------



## rrawhide (May 19, 2010)

packing your order - shipping dept


----------



## rrawhide (May 19, 2010)

organized and well stocked packing area


----------



## rrawhide (May 19, 2010)

this is what greets you as you walk in the store


----------



## rrawhide (May 19, 2010)

Well, that's it folks - hope you enjoyed seeing what George is all about. You can rest assured that he takes his business seriously and especially his customers. By the way, this is a 3000 square foot store and he is looking towards moving to a 7000 square foot building sometime in the future.

This all is why that GEORGE AND WINEMAKERS TOY STORE is fast becoming #1.

rrawhide

PS: when you call tell them that you saw the pictures that rrawhide posted on the forum.........


----------



## Runningwolf (May 19, 2010)

Richard, thanks for sharing, I enjoyed the pictures. I wish I lived nearby but his internet service is so good I guess it really dosen't matter.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 19, 2010)

rrawhide said:


> Well, that's it folks - hope you enjoyed seeing what George is all about. You can rest assured that he takes his business seriously and especially his customers. By the way, this is a 3000 square foot store and he is looking towards moving to a 7000 square foot building sometime in the future.
> 
> This all is why that GEORGE AND WINEMAKERS TOY STORE is fast becoming #1.
> 
> rrawhide





Rich..we compliment George so much on the other forum also, thatmaybe you could show your pictures there also. I am sure members there will apprieciate it as much as we do.


----------



## geocorn (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the great pictures and kind words. Hopefully our new web site will make it easier for potential customers to see that we do offer very competitive pricing along with our outstanding customer service.


The real issue with franchising is not maintaining the level of customer service, but the size of the industry. This is an extremely small industry with not the best of margins. I have been searching for a way to grow the hobby with local stores, but so far I have not found the answer. I will keep trying because if I can solve that problem, we can franchise and all have a lot of fun.


----------



## xanxer82 (May 19, 2010)

Looks like a great trip was had. I know I live pretty far from Texas but I always feel that bit of southern hospitality as I place my orders and open the carefully packed boxes. I'll have to get around to actually calling him. Place all my orders online. Haven't had an issue with an order haha.


----------



## ibglowin (May 19, 2010)

That place looks pretty darn dangerous to just walk in off the street!





I want one of these, and these, and these.........

So where was George! Was he sleeping in late (as usual?)





Great pics! Thanks for sharing, if I am ever back in DFW I will make a pilgrimage to the wine making mecca of Texas!


----------



## Wade E (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for showing us far awayer's some shots so we could droll or slobba like Waldo would say!


----------



## Bartman (May 19, 2010)

George frequently has some FVW-made wines to try if you visit on a Saturday. Any trip that takes you near Dallas makes a visit to the shop obligatory. That's just the way it is.


----------



## Waldo (May 19, 2010)

Thanks rrawhide, they look much better here than they did on your camera..well, more detail anyway.


----------



## rrussell (May 19, 2010)

I see you got a picture of that guy that sends us all those packing peanuts. Did you give him heck for us?


----------



## Wade E (May 19, 2010)

Hehehe, Id love to go in that area and just create a huge static storm!


----------



## Brent2489 (May 25, 2010)

I have a customer that is just 3 miles away but the boss keeps going there instead of sending me!!


----------

